# Anyone Getting Full Channel Lineup w/ Edge+Spectrum?



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I have another thread running in this Edge forum, but wanted to query the community as to whether anyone out there is successfully running an Edge with Spectrum service and getting all of the "premium" channels they are subscribed to (HBO, etc.).

I'm not having success at this. Is anyone?


----------

